# 14th September - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Then it was September  so time to organise the Kneesworth meet 

I'll see if Kevin is available to attend especially as I did not manage to get a test drive of the TTQS :wink:

All welcome.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
jampott
Mayur - (In spirit :wink: )
Love_iTT
scoTTy
moley
Chip_iTT
spilmah
NaughTTy
SBJ
Kevin & Sanj
garvin
nolive
was
ttvic
genocidalduck
thehornster
EKZ225
clived - penciled in :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I should be able to make it, Norm...

I'm hosting my folks cos they're flying from Heathrow that week, but their flight is on the Wed AM  which leaves me free to play... 

Should have a new and improved "bus" too 

If anyone wants to play...

(Oh, and if anyone wants a demo of the Dension kit with an iPod...  )


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

My birthday! I'm sure that the wife will have something organised for me, so yet another one I can't make!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry I'll not be able to make it to the meet as I'll still be in the US.
Have a great one though !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> Sorry I'll not be able to make it to the meet as I'll still be in the US.
> Have a great one though !


Yeah, I'm not coming all the way over there to give you a lift 

See you at the next one


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I'll not be able to make it to the meet as I'll still be in the US.
> ...


Tim I was just going to ask you... :wink:

Def be there at the next one.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Norm, I'm really going to try to get to this one if I can, unless anything comes up I should be there.

Looking forward to it already 

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Norm, I'm really going to try to get to this one if I can, unless anything comes up I should be there.
> 
> Looking forward to it already
> 
> Graham


"Knees"worth...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I know Tim, I thought that as well when I saw the thread - they are just about not hurting now, the occasional 'twinge' but apart from that all OK.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's cruel! :lol:

I'll may be there but since it's the day after my 4 day trip away I probably should be at home.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Date looks good for me.



scoTTy said:


> I'll may be there but since it's the day after my 4 day trip away I probably should be at home.


If you manage to come along, I'd like to have a look at your PhatBox (so to speak  )

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Date looks good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Kate will be coming... :lol:  :-*


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Will def be there this time  ( unless I'm not :? )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I don't think Kate will be coming... :lol:  :-*


  :lol: wait until I tell her!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Date looks good for me.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers guys for the early replies  8)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Got Room for a little Blue one 8)

Sam XX " Spilmah"

It would be good to see everyone again


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think I can make this one Norm - think I may well have the car next week (still!)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> I should be able to make it, Norm...
> 
> I'm hosting my folks cos they're flying from Heathrow that week, but their flight is on the Wed AM  which leaves me free to play...
> 
> ...


Sounds like another fun meet  improved "bus" sounds interesting.



hutters said:


> My birthday! I'm sure that the wife will have something organised for me, so yet another one I can't make!


Perhaps she'll book the meal @ the Cambridge Motel - we will try and behave - honest :lol:



Mayur said:


> Sorry I'll not be able to make it to the meet as I'll still be in the US.
> Have a great one though !


I'm sure you will not go un mentioned 



Love_iTT said:


> Norm, I'm really going to try to get to this one if I can, unless anything comes up I should be there.
> 
> Looking forward to it already
> 
> Graham


Will be good to see you, missed the Knee posting so was a bit in the dark about the comments. Good to hear you're on the mend 



scoTTy said:


> That's cruel! :lol:
> 
> I'll may be there but since it's the day after my 4 day trip away I probably should be at home.


Surely the Kneesworth meet is your "spiritual" home so no problem :wink: Also we want to hear all about the Ring trip.



moley said:


> Date looks good for me.


Excellent 8)



Chip_iTT said:


> Will def be there this time  ( unless I'm not :? )


Be good to see you - possibly 



spilmah said:


> Got Room for a little Blue one 8)
> 
> Sam XX " Spilmah"
> 
> It would be good to see everyone again


Where you been - we've missed you, of course we have room for a little blue one 8)



NaughTTy said:


> I think I can make this one Norm - think I may well have the car next week (still!)


In a TT as well 8)

Not heard back from Kevin as yet - will update once I know anything else.

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And the award for the most quotes in one post goes to Norm...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A little teaser for next Wednesday :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/teaser.jpg

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> A little teaser for next Wednesday :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/teaser.jpg
> 
> Graham


First your knees, and now your knob!


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

oooh what have I been missin 

Just been a little busy with work and the dogs, you know how it is :?

Really Looking forward to seeing you all next week 

Sam XX


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm considering bringing my hounds to Kneesworth... 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't think I'll be bringing the rabbits :lol:

Be good to see your dogs Tim. will they coming on any potential test drives :wink: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't think I'll be bringing the rabbits :lol:
> 
> Be good to see your dogs Tim. will they coming on any potential test drives :wink: :lol:


Actually I'm serious. They quite like the pub  I'll wear them out before I set off...

Oh, and I'll keep them on the lead if anyone wants to test drive


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > A little teaser for next Wednesday :roll:
> ...


Yeah, I know. It just goes from bad to worse. Last week it sprang out and hit the windscreen   , I did a search on the forum and luckily there's several threads where this has happened to other people too and information on how to put my knob back in. :roll:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Happened to me a couple of times. Like gunshot! Scared the [email protected] out of me...!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> And the award for the most quotes in one post goes to Norm...


  Only because I was composing a reply last night when IE crashed so ended up posting a quick reply but tonight thought I'd catch up :wink:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there, just to see Graham's knob :wink:

Simon


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> hutters said:
> 
> 
> > My birthday! I'm sure that the wife will have something organised for me, so yet another one I can't make!
> ...


Hmm, probably not. Hutters Junior is due on 21st Sept, so I think she may have other things on her mind


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all,

I hope to be able to make the meet, its been too long! but will not be a definate until nearer the time unfortunately.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> A little teaser for next Wednesday :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/teaser.jpg
> 
> Graham


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

hutters said:


> Hutters Junior is due on 21st Sept


Congratulations, hope all goes well


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope to be able to make the meet, its been too long! but will not be a definate until nearer the time unfortunately.


Hope you can make the meet, be good to see you again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Not heard back from Kevin as yet - will update once I know anything else.


Good news from Kevin  


> Just got back from an Audi course near Silverstone!
> 
> Definitely be there at the meet with Sanj


Norman


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Norm,

OK, so Irving is going to work some magic on Tim's S4 (see thread in main forum) and I'm just too nosey not to come, see and learn a thing or two .............. as well as seeing Graham's 'silver lining' ............. as well as ..............

Is it OK to 'register' for this?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garvin said:


> Norm,
> 
> OK, so Irving is going to work some magic on Tim's S4 (see thread in main forum) and I'm just too nosey not to come, see and learn a thing or two .............. as well as seeing Graham's 'silver lining' ............. as well as ..............
> 
> Is it OK to 'register' for this?


Are you any good at holding a torch? :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm trying to get the Haldex oil and filter done on my car at a place near Kneesworth (barr tech in Cambridge, do u know these guys  they were recommended by someone on the forum)

If successful, I will book the car on Wednesday afternoon and join you in the evenning if you accept a member of the LEEK gang who can't make the LEEK meet this week-end :evil: because he's at the belgian F1 Grand Prix :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garvin said:


> Norm,
> 
> OK, so Irving is going to work some magic on Tim's S4 (see thread in main forum) and I'm just too nosey not to come, see and learn a thing or two .............. as well as seeing Graham's 'silver lining' ............. as well as ..............
> 
> Is it OK to 'register' for this?


It will be good to meet you at long last Garvin :wink:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

garvin said:


> Norm,
> 
> OK, so Irving is going to work some magic on Tim's S4 (see thread in main forum) and I'm just too nosey not to come, see and learn a thing or two .............. as well as seeing Graham's 'silver lining' ............. as well as ..............
> 
> Is it OK to 'register' for this?


Your on the list and will be most welcome


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

nolive said:


> I'm trying to get the Haldex oil and filter done on my car at a place near Kneesworth (barr tech in Cambridge, do u know these guys  they were recommended by someone on the forum)
> 
> If successful, I will book the car on Wednesday afternoon and join you in the evenning if you accept a member of the LEEK gang who can't make the LEEK meet this week-end :evil: because he's at the belgian F1 Grand Prix :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can't help you on the Barr Tech question, but you will be most welcome to join us in the evening - even if you are a LEEK refugee [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

1 more for the list pls  not in a TT this meet, promise I will on the next though :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

This looks like it's turning out to be a great meet - really looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> 1 more for the list pls  not in a TT this meet, promise I will on the next though :wink:


Will be good to see you again Was  In a TT next meet 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> This looks like it's turning out to be a great meet - really looking forward to seeing everyone


Couldn't agree more - well into double figures 8)

C U Wednesday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Are you any good at holding a torch? :lol:


Yes ......... it's just the pointing in the right direction bit I find a bit tricky :wink:



NormStrm said:


> Your on the list and will be most welcome


Thanks ............ looking forward to it


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As I am still in Hertfordshire I will pop along after work,
see you all on Wednesday


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ttvic said:


> As I am still in Hertfordshire I will pop along after work,
> see you all on Wednesday


Hey Vic more the merrier 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

oh oh Can i come


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> oh oh Can i come


Of course you can


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > oh oh Can i come
> ...


Looks like i'd better come as well.Keep those LEEKers in line! What do you think Norman? Is that ok room for one more? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > oh oh Can i come
> ...


Cool!!! 

John I'll meet you here http://www.moto-way.com/page.cfm?Sectio ... egory=Home

Just give me a bell to let me know what time.......Im following you once we meet so if we get lost im blaming you 

Also anyone from Essex going to the meet that would travel along the M25 ie Moley! whats the best route M25/A10 or M25/M11? Or other?

Also if anyone has got a decent tax disc holder pref black or silver that they dont need anymore and want to sell it! I'll buy it of you if you bring it


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

thehornster said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Sounds like an excellent plan John, more the merrier 

C U Wednesday.

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Also anyone from Essex going to the meet that would travel along the M25 ie Moley! whats the best route M25/A10 or M25/M11? Or other?


I use the M25/M11/A505 route.

Do you want to meet up, say at the Holiday Inn where we met for HMC, at around 18:00 - 18:15?

Moley


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Norm, hope to be there, work permitting,
Phill


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

EKZ225 said:


> Hi Norm, hope to be there, work permitting,
> Phill


 8) fingers crossed you can make it :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to get the Haldex oil and filter done on my car at a place near Kneesworth (barr tech in Cambridge, do u know these guys  they were recommended by someone on the forum)
> ...


cool.....after being a french refugee among the UK TT owners community, now I'm a LEEK refugee :lol: :lol: :lol:

I bet the Hornster and Genocidalduck want to come along as well for me not to tell the gossips about the LEEK meets :wink:

anyway, I will try to join you and the rest of the guys at the Motel after my the haldex being serviced on my car in the late afternnon.

see u there


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

nolive said:


> I'm trying to get the Haldex oil and filter done on my car at a place near Kneesworth (barr tech in Cambridge, do u know these guys  they were recommended by someone on the forum


Olivier (spelt correctly this time!) that was me. I hope that they treat you well.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

hutters said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to get the Haldex oil and filter done on my car at a place near Kneesworth (barr tech in Cambridge, do u know these guys  they were recommended by someone on the forum
> ...


oops my time to apologise then  they have been fine on the phone indeed but they asked me to be there in the very early afternoon if I want the job done on wednesday and it ain't easy for me to leave my office at midday.

I will try to postpone some meetings, we'll see.

Shall I meet you a the Cambridge motel BTW????


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Also anyone from Essex going to the meet that would travel along the M25 ie Moley! whats the best route M25/A10 or M25/M11? Or other?
> ...


Cheers Moley

I'm just waiting for John(Honster) to get back to me. Not sure what time he wants to meet me at Thurrock Services. I've PM'ed him to meet me at 5.45 just waiting to see if thats good for him. I'll let you know.

Jamie


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Excellent Jamie - it'll be nice to a have a bit of company on the journey up there.

Olivier, if your service falls through, you know where to join us.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

we're being invaded and infiltrated! :lol:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

nolive said:


> oops my time to apologise then  they have been fine on the phone indeed but they asked me to be there in the very early afternoon if I want the job done on wednesday and it ain't easy for me to leave my office at midday.
> 
> I will try to postpone some meetings, we'll see.
> 
> Shall I meet you a the Cambridge motel BTW????


Probably not, I won't have an evening pass authorised by the 'boss' (from earlier in the thread):


hutters said:


> Hmm, probably not. Hutters Junior is due on 21st Sept, so I think she may have other things on her mind


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> we're being invaded and infiltrated! :lol:


Chii-arge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you still want me to wear all my burberry gear?  :wink: :lol: :lol:

5:45 thurrock services it is then!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> Excellent Jamie - it'll be nice to a have a bit of company on the journey up there.
> 
> Olivier, if your service falls through, you know where to join us.
> 
> ...


Just heard back from John..He will be able to make it at that time so we will definatly meet you at Brentwood.

Then we can follow you........This time 

Cheers for this Moley

Jamie


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Do you still want me to wear all my burberry gear?  :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 5:45 thurrock services it is then!


Yeah i'll dig out my Burberry socks ( courtesy of mums Xmas pressie ).. I know there somewhere  :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi hutters,

one day, I promise I will read a whole thread before replying 

hutters's baby is priority indeed and thanks again for the info about Barr-tech, I'm sure they will do a good job...if I'm there in time :lol:

Jamie,

If you're wearing your Burberry socks, can I come along with my favourite italian shoes :wink:

talking about shoes, I'm poping in to HWA tonight. Let's see what "she" will be wearing :wink:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all,

Unfo ..yet again  work committments will mean I can't make the meet tomorrow night.

Have a great time and safe driving.

Hope to see you all soon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Unfo ..yet again  work committments will mean *I can't make the meet tomorrow night*.
> 
> ...


What about the one on Wednesday night :wink:

Would have been good to see you mate


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Whoooppss. I did mean Wednesday unfo... I really do miss the meets. Think i might actually book the day off for the next one 

(get my priorities right!)

Hope the TT is 100% sorted there Naughtty!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Whoooppss. I did mean Wednesday unfo... I really do miss the meets. Think i might actually book the day off for the next one
> 
> (get my priorities right!)
> 
> Hope the TT is 100% sorted there Naughtty!


Ah well dimitt sorry you will not be able to make the meet 

Full marks to NaughTTy for trying to give us hope you might have been able to join us


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Looks like a busy meet Norman ;-)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And to think he was on the verge of crying last month...  :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Looks like a busy meet Norman ;-)


Clive shall I put you down as a good possibility ? 



jampott said:


> And to think he was on the verge of crying last month...  :lol:


   Makes it all worth while when you get a good attendance at a meet. So hopefully everyone will be able to get fuel and we will have another great Kneesworth meet. 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> So hopefully everyone will be able to get fuel and we will have another great Kneesworth meet. 8)


I'm going to use all mine up and then phone work that I can't get in 

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > So hopefully everyone will be able to get fuel and we will have another great Kneesworth meet. 8)
> ...


Top Man - Like your style - got your prioritise right  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> So hopefully everyone will be able to get fuel and we will have another great Kneesworth meet. 8)


What's all this about then ............ just arrived back from Paris - filled up with Optimax OK in St Albans on the way from Heathrow. Mind you, I did notice that a couple of the 95RON pumps had run dry! Anyway, fully tanked up ........... and at 98.9p per litre


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a busy meet Norman ;-)
> ...


You know the score Norman - fingers crossed. I do at least have petrol this time


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > So hopefully everyone will be able to get fuel and we will have another great Kneesworth meet. 8)
> ...


Same here except one of my cabs can come and get me! Since that is what alot of people are doing....Filling up there tanks driving home then ordering cabs for there kids etc so they dont have to use any petrol. It's all good more money for me


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

garvin said:


> What's all this about then ............ just arrived back from Paris - filled up with Optimax OK in St Albans on the way from Heathrow. Mind you, I did notice that a couple of the 95RON pumps had run dry! Anyway, fully tanked up ........... and at 98.9p per litre


Oh just the usual panic buying, I'm sure you'll see the queues on the news, people topping up with a Â£5's worth of fuel.......

Important thing is that you are fully fuelled up 8) so see you tonight.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I do at least have petrol this time


That's a relief, as you usually have the DIS showing 4 miles or was it 0 when you started up 

Hope to see you later [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

eh eh I refuelled on Monday :lol: so I should be able to reach the Cambridge motel tonight once my Haldex has been serviced

see u tonight

Olivier


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone meeting up enroute close to Hatfield (A1M) or Gravely / Baldock?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Tim,

If you get this... we need some insulating tape... my roll is empty 

I'll try and get some on the way...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Tim,
> 
> If you get this... we need some insulating tape... my roll is empty
> 
> I'll try and get some on the way...


What colour? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Tim, I'm aiming to get to Gravely by 7.00 - 7.15 if you're going to be there


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What a great turn-out - thanks again for organising Norman and great to have some new invaders, erm, I mean faces, at the meet


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

clived said:


> What a great turn-out - thanks again for organising Norman and great to have some new invaders, erm, I mean faces, at the meet


I second that  Makes it all worthwhile Norm, well done mate. I hope Tim and Irving enjoyed their own mini meet :lol: I have to take my hat off to Irving showing that 'Soldering iron will travel' really can work - what dedication - and not even on a TT :wink:

It was good to see the old faces again, missed the crowd over the last couple months, I enjoyed it so much that I shall see if I can make the October meet which remindes me - when is that Norm :?: :wink:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Big helloooo from me too. Sorry I didn't have much time to chat, but I have to thank Irving who showed that its possible to turn a posh dining table into a full blown workshop, passed on some excellent tips, and was generally a great sport, particularly with such a useless assistant.

Who says 2 12v sockets in a car is enough? :lol:

I now have THREE 

Nice to see the invaders joining us. Maybe we should reciprocate sometime.

And Ducky? Hats off for a great drive-by. Better than the regulars managed last month, and probably on a par with TT-Shop Dave's best effort


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Big helloooo from me too. Sorry I didn't have much time to chat, but I have to thank Irving who showed that its possible to turn a posh dining table into a full blown workshop, passed on some excellent tips, and was generally a great sport, particularly with such a useless assistant.
> 
> Who says 2 12v sockets in a car is enough? :lol:
> 
> ...


Blooooody hell a compliment from Tim  ........I'm just annoyed i couldnt hear my drive-by  Thanks for letting me have a go though....What a beast!  Buggered up the first one though...if i had kept on the gas i would have hit the car infront 

Nice to meet all off you....Sorry if the other 2 LEEK members lowered to the tone 

Can count me in for the next meet if youll have me  Maybe ill become a KneeLEEKer


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

hi all

good to put faces to names

lets just say i got home in record time


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

what a great meet , yet again  ive been out of commision for a while but it was great to see the ole Kneesworth crew and the new invaders 

cheers Norm, nice parking radar m8 :wink: loking forward to the Oct meet in my TT 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> hi all
> 
> good to put faces to names
> 
> lets just say i got home in record time


Tut tut  I drove home at a steady pace once i parted ways with Moley i thought i slow down to 50 and wait for John he caught up with me 9 miles later :roll: 

Nice meeting you David....Thinking about a claiming for whiplash after your brake demo


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Nice to meet all off you....Sorry if the other 2 LEEK members lowered to the tone
> 
> Can count me in for the next meet if youll have me  Maybe ill become a KneeLEEKer


Slagging us off and a traitor eh!!  :lol: :wink:

Great to meet you all,and well worth the visit.
good turn out norm,lets hope ours become as good.

Click here for a small clip of Genocidalduck driving away in Jampotts Beast!! Its dark but just listen to it purrrrrrrr http://media.putfile.com/MVI_180652


















































































See you again some time guys! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks for having us and making us welcome.(Sorry about the duck,well loose him on the way up next time) :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> See you again some time guys! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks for having us and making us welcome.(Sorry about the duck,well loose him on the way up next time) :lol: :wink:


Whats Wrong With ME [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well what a superb meet - many thanks for all that were able to attend a cracking evening was had by all 

I think I at least said hello to everyone if not sorry!

It was great to see the LEEK contingent [smiley=dude.gif] and will need to post a separate thread regarding the inter area bowling challenge.

Also thanks again for Kevin & Sanj for bringing along the TTQS and the A4 DTM  Kevin made sure I had a drive in the TTQS this time - what a superb package - similar power to my mapped TTR - firm feel to the suspension but main plus has to be those seats that just call for you to take the roundabouts & bends a tad faster than usual  can understand why owners are so chuffed with them [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Also the TTOC has been invited to a "25 years of quattro celebration" at Hitchin Audi on 12 - 13th Novemeber. I'll post another thread to cover who will be able to attend.

So all in all a great meet and more to come 

Norman


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Really good meet Norm good to see so many old and new faces, also very pleasing to see an Audi dealer taking such an activity part in the meet / club.

Only downside of attending is it makes me miss my TT, but once the TT Shop have got there act together and its had its full respray it will be better than new. Until then I just have to drive VICS TT :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> ... thanks again for Kevin & Sanj for bringing along the TTQS and the A4 DTM  ...


Ah, was so busy sorting jampott out I didnt get a chance to look at the A4 ... so thats what blasted past me on the dual-carriageway towards Baldock at something in excess of legal+50 and then later overtook the TTQS on the 40mph-with-double-white-line section on the way into Baldock! The rate he took some of those adverse camber 'max 30' bends made me wince  I couldn't keep up with him and didn't even try... although managed to lose jampott for a bit, wasn't sure if he was waiting for NaughTTy or saw something that made him slow right down... he caught up with me on the A1 tho and showed me how much quicker the S4 is 

A great evening, pity I won't be able to make the next one...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Have to add my agreement to all of the above - Great meet - really good turn out. Good to see some new faces and of course the usual crowd.

The blast down the 505 on the way back was fun but I didn't fancy trying to keep up with the DTM A4 :lol: that is some beast!!

Demos really does like an audience doesn't here - how was the "vegetarian" lasagne Irving :lol: :wink:

Cheers for your advice Was  Can't wait to see your new baby 

Look forward to seeing you all next month hopefully.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

my turn to concur with all the positive comments 

great people to meet and I could talk techy for a change of the LEEK ones :wink:

take that John :lol: and I even got a test drive in a QS 8)

We need to catch up LEEKers :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make it. I was too knackered and to be honest I wanted some time with the Mrs and kiddy.

What's with this DTM being fast? I thought they were just 190bhp. Was it just the driver was really using all the horses?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

According to Kevin from Hitchin Audi the DTM is 220 horses - Not a ferocious beast when compared to yours Scotty, but pretty useful :wink: and, yes, you're probably right about the driver using all as many of the gee gees he could!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

220 in an A4 shouldn't be a match for a TT. Maybe I read it wrong but I took it as though it was showing the TTs the way home.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it. I was too knackered and to be honest I wanted some time with the Mrs and kiddy.
> 
> What's with this DTM being fast? I thought they were just 190bhp. Was it just the driver was really using all the horses?


I didnt think it was fast but was a very nice car to drive. Perfect car for me if i need something practical so ive just got to convince my mother that its the new car shes been looking for


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Ha, so I'm an invader now :wink:

Good to put faces to names - some were pretty obvious (Tim, I think I would have known it was you even if I hadn't seen you drive up in the beast) and others were completely different to my preconceived mental image!

Thanks to Iriving for showing me the error of my ways and how to do a professional job on the soldering and wiring front .............. even Tim was thinking of having a go in the future :wink:

Some very nice cars, but I have to give my personal vote to Graham's - it really is a very nice motor.

Finally, thanks to Norm for all the arranging and hopefully you'll choose a date in October when I'm in the country and can attend again.

Great evening [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > ... thanks again for Kevin & Sanj for bringing along the TTQS and the A4 DTM  ...
> ...


I thought the DTM car was quite pacy. I kept with him on a couple of roundabouts so I could judge exactly how much right foot was needed to pass him... I think I'm right in saying he WAS trying when I mullered it of one roundabout, and quite easily hauled him back - but then I saw the camera markings on the floor (no camera I don't think) and jumped on the anchors instead and remembered I didn't know that piece of road well enough to be doing those sorts of speed at night whilst tired. 5 hours driving yesterday... 

But on the A1M, I did have a little look and see what power the S4 has. But never quite sure if the other person is trying, or whether they've beaten me to the throttle or not, so its very hard to judge. There was one lovely sweeping bend where I dropped a cog (Irving, you were on my left, I was on the inside lane) and opened her up big time... :lol: and just powered round the bend before reigning back in again.

mrdemon - I didn't even know you were there. You never came to say "hi" - or did you, and I just didn't notice? :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> 220 in an A4 shouldn't be a match for a TT. Maybe I read it wrong but I took it as though it was showing the TTs the way home.


Maybe I was feeling too tired to risk throwing mine around.... I was certainly going quite quick (but the right side of 3 figures - just) when he went past like a bat out of hell... about 500yds from the 40mph section with all the cones and twisty road works... he went round those "adverse camber - 30mph max" bits far quicker than I felt was safe!

Maybe he wasnt quicker than a TT... but he was quicker than I was comfortable with at the time


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > 220 in an A4 shouldn't be a match for a TT. Maybe I read it wrong but I took it as though it was showing the TTs the way home.
> ...


It was the roadworks etc where I really slowed down and let you guys go... its 40mph there, poor visibility, and the camber really is all over the place. Not worth trying to go-kart through it when tired. I was back with you by Baldock though...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Many thanks Norm for arranging this monster meet. Nice to see everyone and nice to have some company on the drive up and back with Jamie (..duck) and John (hornster).

Oh, and Norm, you never guess what I did - yep, drove all the way back to Brentwood with my MOLEY plate still on the front  I was amazed it stayed on because some of the M11 raod surface is bloody rough - good old blutak.

Hope to see you all next time.

Moley


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

moley said:


> Many thanks Norm for arranging this monster meet. Nice to see everyone and nice to have some company on the drive up and back with Jamie (..duck) and John (hornster).
> 
> Oh, and Norm, you never guess what I did - yep, drove all the way back to Brentwood with my MOLEY plate still on the front  I was amazed it stayed on because some of the M11 raod surface is bloody rough - good old blutak.
> 
> ...


Was a pleasure Moley! I enjoyed that drive.

I must get a plate made up for mine next time..where did you get them from?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

thehornster said:


> I must get a plate made up for mine next time..where did you get them from?


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=44024


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry this is a bit late  been having trouble getting on line or even staying on line, flipin Broadband keeps dropping out.

Thanks Norman good to see you again.

Great to see everyone again  hope you all had safe journys back.

Had to Laff at my self on the way over, my Lovely TT had been tucked away in its sleeping bag for a good while, and I couldnt remember where everything was  LOL Didnt take too long to get comfy behind the wheel again :wink:

There's nothing like a TT :wink:

Sam XX


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Sorry this is a bit late  been having trouble getting on line or even staying on line, flipin Broadband keeps dropping out.
> 
> Thanks Norman good to see you again.
> 
> ...


Sam, my apologies if i didn't say hi... I'm not even sure I recall seeing you there  which was my loss... but i seemed to spend most of the time under the dash of Tim's S4....


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

> Sam, my apologies if i didn't say hi... I'm not even sure I recall seeing you there  which was my loss... but i seemed to spend most of the time under the dash of Tim's S4....


  No you didn't say Hi, but I forgive you LOL your were a little busy.

Take care see you next time 

Sam XX


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Whens the next one?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Whens the next one?


when tims cars cooled down :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Whens the next one?
> ...


 :roll: i wasnt going that fast. May have been loud from where you guys were. But behind the wheel it was a nice comfy pleasurable drive. Now if i was used to the car and the road. It would have been different


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Whens the next one?


That's what I like keenness  :wink:

Trying to decide whether to go for 12th or 19th October.

Any preference - Anyone ?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

12th is better for me if youll have me  But it dont matter that much and can always tell my ironing girl to have a week off


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

12th is fine for me too.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can't do the 12th - wife's birthday..... and no, I doubt she'll want to come out to a Kneesworth meet :lol:

Don't change the date just for me though - go with the majority. I may not have the car then anyway, depending on how the latest stage of my compaint goes. :?


----------



## wbs.QuaTTr0 (Sep 18, 2005)

Room for a n00b owner? 12th sounds good to me.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

wbs.QuaTTr0 said:


> Room for a n00b owner? 12th sounds good to me.


everybody is welcome  the more the merry'er 8)

both dates are fine with me


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Either date is good for me as well.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm back in Blighty and will be around for either of those dates me thinks.

Looking forward to the meet.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Norm,

I'm not trying to interfere but I think you might need to start an October thread as you are already getting some responses :wink:

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Whens the next one?
> ...


Can't do 12th so 19th is my preference!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

12th is now bad for me :? have a works do that I totally forgot about!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> I'm not trying to interfere but I think you might need to start an October thread as you are already getting some responses :wink:
> 
> Graham


Some people just can't wait 

You'd best get along to http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?p=546394 :wink:

Hope this fits with most people.

Norman


----------

